# Bear Pronghorn Hunter info needed



## gordon

Are you collecting or going to use it?How much?:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowtech_john

*Bear*

I'm thinking about collecting older shoot able compound bows He's asking $100, arrows, quiver, sight.


----------



## archerm3

Thats a decent price. I got a pronghorn with the biocams.


----------



## ike_osu

I killed my first deer with a pronghorn hunter. I shot it for a few more years and scored a few more times. Sold it and have never seen another. I would buy that bow they are excellent for finger shooters and seem to be hard to find.


----------



## Predator500

*Info that might help*

I bought a Bear Pronghorn Hunter brand new as a teen-ager in 1982 and still have it to this day. Excellent bow…very smooth and a great finger shooter. It was one of the very first “cam” bows on the market and shot faster that the standard round cams around at the time. As for value..it is all in the eyes of the beholder, but $100 seems more than fair if it is in great shape.


----------

